# Mite paper



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Where can I find mite paper?
Is there any alternatives to mite paper?
Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, you can get Mite spray, for bird cages. If you can't find any in stores I know that Josh (Joshsfrogs) has some for sale on his website, I got mine from him and havn't had mites since.


Curt.


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, I presume I simply spray the mite spray on a cloth or paper then place cultures on the cloth?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Make sure it's the mite spray for birds, not reptiles (as the reptile ones use different stuff, and when people refer to making mite paper they refer to the bird kind). Petco and Petsmart both carry these sprays... it's the kind they say you can spray the bottom of the bird cage with.

Use newspaper, not cloth. These are pretty intense chemicals, not something you'd want to try and use on cloth and toss in the washer... just toss after the mite paper weakens.

I spray the newspaper with mite spray to saterate it, then let it dry in the sun. I write the date on it so I know how old it is, and put it right in my culture bins. I make new paper as needed, but I can't remember off the top of my head how long mite paper is "good" for?


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm, odd, I just called petsmart and asked them about mite spray for birds but they dont have any. Some of the garden shops here have "safe" mite spray, maybe I'll check them out later today.

I read that you could use double sided tape around your cultures to trap any mites or anything else that tried to cross the tape?
Anyone use that method?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Black Jungle has it, go to their online catalog and then to misc. supplies.

John


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

It's listed on the Petsmart Site. Search for "Scalex". Call them back and ask for Scalex. I think Walmart might even have some or an equivalent but don't quote me on that. The double sided tape thing sounds like a mess.


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

So, I called petsmart and asked about the scalex...nothin there.
So I tried a different store here in town and they have stuff called "bird bath" by hagen.
The active ingred's are as follows:

piperonyl butoxide-.18%
pyrethrines-.09%
n-octyl bicycloheptene
and dicarboximibe-.30%

And just so I dont have to ask again:

If I do eventually get ahold of some kind of mite spray I should use newspapers, soak them with the bird spray, let them dry and then put under my cultures?

Whew..this is getting more and more fun by the minute!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Enlighted Rogue said:


> Black Jungle has it, go to their online catalog and then to misc. supplies.
> 
> John



Am I not here?


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm sorry Enlighted Rogue.

I'm going to try to get it locally.

Thanks for your reply.

I guess I should let everyone know right now that I am aware of all the sites on the net that deal with darts and dart related supplies.
Perhaps I should change my thread title to:

"Where can I find mite paper locally?"
Or "where can I buy the supplies needed to make mite paper, locally"


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Petco and Petsmart both carry it... whether the people answering the phone are knowledgable about a) what you're talking about and b) the products they carry and if they have it in stock are totally different things.

Both Petco and Petsmart carry 8-in-1 Ultra Care Mite and Lice Spray (what I use). They carry them in the stores (I know this for a fact as I have recently visited both stores which carried the product) but whether they have it in stock is another story (the petco near my parents is notoriously bad at staying stocked while the petsmart near there is pretty good).


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

superjalami30 said:


> I'm sorry Enlighted Rogue.
> 
> I'm going to try to get it locally.
> 
> ...


No sweat, glad to help


----------

